# Long Range 300 Win Mag budget build questions



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

So I'm thinking of building my first long range rifle and I want to try do it for under a $1000.00 (hopefully with scope) My next ones will go up in cost and detail work once I learn and shoot some more. I like the 300 win mag as my cartridge of choice, but I have a few questions about rifle and action choices.

I am a huge fan of remington 700's, mostly because thats all I've ever really shot, but I am seriously considering using a savage action because of what Ive read on them. I've heard the floating head and accutrigger can save you a couple hundred on blueprinting and trigger jobs. I also like the barrel design with the lock nut. Besides that I can pick up a package rifle and have an extra scope for an AR build or something for less than a basic remington. 

So I am thinking a savage package in 300 win mag would give me a good base, after bedding the action, floating the barrel, and adding a muzzle break. I would test shoot it and see how it feels. If groups are not tight enough after break in, and some differnet loads tested. I would drop on an aftermarket barrel to help out.

Are there any issues with the savage style barrel for putting on a new barrel, especially a pre-threaded and chambered barrel?

Is the savage action a better choice than the remington for out the box accuracy?

Is blueprinting a remington action worth the money over the savage action?

I already reload .223, .270, .40 S&W, .45 colt, .460 S&W so I wouldn't have a problem working up some decent loads. Would I be dreaming if I was hoping to get 1/2" MOA groups at 100yds out of a rifle like that? What else should I look at or consider?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

So I'm thinking of building my first long range rifle and I want to try do it for under a $1000.00 Good luck, and highly possible. (hopefully with scope) A good scope might be more important than a good rifle. My next ones will go up in cost and detail work once I learn and shoot some more. I like the 300 win mag as my cartridge of choice, but I have a few questions about rifle and action choices.

I am a huge fan of remington 700's, Great platform to start with. mostly because thats all I've ever really shot, but I am seriously considering using a savage action because of what Ive read on them. Savage actions are one of the most accurate rifles out of the box. I don't know anyone who has an inaccurate Savage. I know several Rem 700 who have had problems and that's coming from a die-hard Rem 700 fan. I've heard the floating head and accutrigger can save you a couple hundred on blueprinting and trigger jobs. True. I also like the barrel design with the lock nut. The barrel nut is pretty **** ugly if you ask me but it makes swapping barrels and setting headspace a breeze. It's a pretty inovative idea and makes it easy for novice gun-plumbers to swap barrels Besides that I can pick up a package rifle and have an extra scope for an AR build or something for less than a basic remington.

So I am thinking a savage package in 300 win mag would give me a good base, after bedding the action, $15 Accu-glass kit from Sportsman Warehouse. floating the barrel, free if you do it yourself and adding a muzzle break . I would test shoot it and see how it feels. If groups are not tight enough after break in, and some differnet loads tested. I would drop on an aftermarket barrel to help out. An after market barrel will cost you $250+. I doubt you will have to replace the barrel on the rifle you describe. The last Bartlein barrel I bought was $250 plus $225 to get it chambered, crowned, and the tennion threaded. There goes your savings.

Are there any issues with the savage style barrel for putting on a new barrel, especially a pre-threaded and chambered barrel? Not if you have a shell that's been fired in that chamber. If not, you'll need a go-gauge which are pretty cheap from Pacific Tool and Gauge.

Is the savage action a better choice than the remington for out the box accuracy? Yes. I hate to say it, being a Rem700 fan, but it's generaly true.

Is blueprinting a remington action worth the money over the savage action? I doubt it

I already reload .223, .270, .40 S&W, .45 colt, .460 S&W so I wouldn't have a problem working up some decent loads. Would I be dreaming if I was hoping to get 1/2" MOA groups at 100yds out of a rifle like that? I think 1/2 inch groups would be easy to get with most flat base bullets and a lot of boattails with carefully loaded ammo. If you want to shoot longrange then develope some loads with boattails at 300 yard. Boattails don't really go to sleep until after 200 yards and they definately out-shine a flatbase for distance. What else should I look at or consider? Get the best scope you can. If you get a muzzlebrake, buy good, study bases and rings. Muzzlebrakes are very hard on scopes and rings. While developing your loads, pay close attention to your extreme velocity spread. At longrange a lower velocity bullet is not only going to hit lower but also closer which will give you a bad vertical spread


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I am doing basically what you are describing but in 7MM Rem Mag. I bought a Savage from a friend, I plan on adding a Shilen barrel, hopefully by spring. I love Savage actions, they cant be beat for out of the box accuracy. For a scope look at the Millett LRS, for an "economy" priced scope it cant be beat for long range shooting. This project kind of took a back seat to a new AR build. From now on one build at a time!! :lol:

http://www.shilen.com/savageBarrels.html

http://www.millettsights.com/scopes/lrs/


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks boys, I just need to decide when to start and where to get the gun.


----------



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

I too like the 700 action. I just build me a .243AI and went with the Big Horn action. It is sick!! It's the footprint of the 700 with the floating bolt head like the Savage.

Here is a link to a review of it http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... ost2836414

I also have a stock 300 win mag that I put a Bushnell 6500 scope on it, bedded and it shoots pretty decent groups. I had it out to 1200 yards.






Good Luck!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

crjeeper said:


> I too like the 700 action. I just build me a .243AI and went with the Big Horn action. It is sick!! It's the footprint of the 700 with the floating bolt head like the Savage.
> 
> Here is a link to a review of it http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... ost2836414
> 
> ...


Now that's a good looking rifle! I'm a fan of the McMillan A3 and A5 stocks. Not exactly a budget rifle like Truemule is looking for but definately something to shoot for some day.
P.S. That Sniper's Hide thread didn't turn out like your brother intended.


----------

